# corn snow soon?



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

With temperatures in 50s maybe by this weekend will we get soft snow or spring conditions?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2012)

yes


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2012)

spring conditions today @ sundown, it was great.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> spring conditions today @ sundown, it was great.



Ditto Saturday in the Pocono's.  Creamy groomers and big soft bumps. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## TropicTundR (Mar 4, 2012)

This past weekend at Windham it felt like a snowcone with an intermident surface consistency of "bottom-of-italian-ice" stuff. 

At miday it was definitely not crowded either


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> With temperatures in 50s maybe by this weekend will we get soft snow or spring conditions?



It's only the first week of March. I can wait until late April for corn snow.


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> It's only the first week of March. I can wait until late April for corn snow.


This year? With the size of snow pack the way it is, a lot of us will be water skiing by April Fool's Day! Never mind late April.\


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 5, 2012)

abc said:


> This year? With the size of snow pack the way it is, a lot of us will be water skiing by April Fool's Day! Never mind late April.\



Heh...my girlfriend and I were just talking yesterday about how we'll definitely be water skiing by her birthday (4/11). 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> It's only the first week of March. I can wait until late April for corn snow.



You may be able to wait, but I don't think Mother Nature will let you.  Gonna be spring, lets just hope the snow pack holds out as long as it can.  We get to Easter in NNE and I'll consider it a success.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> It's only the first week of March. I can wait until late April for corn snow.


As long as I have soft snow i'm happy skiied.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2012)

That's all she wrote:
http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather/2012/03/march-forecast-nationwide-warmth-expected.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> That's all she wrote:
> http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather/2012/03/march-forecast-nationwide-warmth-expected.html



I like Matt.  It's not his fault.  But, if what the link says is true, I want to punch him in the nuts.  bastard


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 6, 2012)

Was just about to post that link from Noyes who just declared "winter to be dead." Next window of any potential is last week of March. 

Time for spring skiing, I guess.


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it crazy to wish that there wasn't a cool down this weekend?  Looks like we will go from spring skiing back to FG. :-x


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Was just about to post that link from Noyes who just declared "winter to be dead." Next window of any potential is last week of March.
> 
> Time for spring skiing, I guess.



Gonna freeze up just in time for the AZ Summit ...


----------



## reefer (Mar 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Gonna freeze up just in time for the AZ Summit ...



Keep it up you #$%^&*(), that's at least twice........................and I love it, reverse the curse................


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

Well i have most of my canceled jet blue flight maybe i to slc for 3 day weekend for St. Patrick's, anyone know weather forecast for Slc then?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Well i have most of my canceled jet blue flight maybe i to slc for 3 day weekend for St. Patrick's, anyone know weather forecast for Slc then?



Here you go.  They have a better chance of storms than we do through March.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Here you go.  They have a better chance of storms than we do through March.



Winn, sorry to bother you with a stupid question, but I know that your NY forecasts are autoloaded, and I'm looking for a little more info.

I have a trip planned to Whiteface for Sun/Mon.  How bad will the rain be at the end of the week?  Nuisance or a base-killer?  I'm expecting firm conditions in the morning, softening during the day into nice soft snow.  Basically classic spring skiing.  Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Winn, sorry to bother you with a stupid question, but I know that your NY forecasts are autoloaded, and I'm looking for a little more info.
> 
> I have a trip planned to Whiteface for Sun/Mon.  How bad will the rain be at the end of the week?  Nuisance or a base-killer?  I'm expecting firm conditions in the morning, softening during the day into nice soft snow.  Basically classic spring skiing.  Does this sound reasonable?



We're not expecting a base-killer--it's the tail end of a weakening cold front so precip totals are not exptected to be high with showers scattering out a bit more as they arrive.  Can't rule out an isolated heavier shower but still, it's not a soaker from the south.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Angus (Mar 6, 2012)

quote from last portion of Matt's post (link referenced above)

"The exception to this may come in the Northeast United States in the final week of March with a shot of Canadian cold, which is why I've kept from expanding much above average temperatures east of the Great Lakes.  As for precipitation, a split flow for the bulk of the month (separated northern and southern streams - keeping energy and moisture divided) will likely limit widespread precipitation events."

Let's hope the precipitation forecast holds true... and, the mad river blog guy is even more pessimistic!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> We're not expecting a base-killer--it's the tail end of a weakening cold front so precip totals are not exptected to be high with showers scattering out a bit more as they arrive.  Can't rule out an isolated heavier shower but still, it's not a soaker from the south.  Hope that helps.



Thanks.  I'm going regardless, now I won't be in such a sour mood for the next 5 days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2012)

Angus said:


> Let's hope the precipitation forecast holds true... and,* the mad river blog guy is even more pessimistic*!



That's fantastic news!!!   

Because he's been wrong and generally overly optimistic this entire winter season.  He's pretty much a contrarian indicator. lol


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Winn, sorry to bother you with a stupid question, but I know that your NY forecasts are autoloaded, and I'm looking for a little more info.
> 
> I have a trip planned to Whiteface for Sun/Mon.  How bad will the rain be at the end of the week?  Nuisance or a base-killer?  I'm expecting firm conditions in the morning, softening during the day into nice soft snow.  Basically classic spring skiing.  Does this sound reasonable?



We're watching the potential for another storm (this time from the south) that may sneak in Monday--that could be even rainer--we'll be watching and will try to keep you posted.  Considering it may be a slow mover, chances are it may be delayed til after your Sun-Mon trip.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> We're watching the potential for another storm (this time from the south) that may sneak in Monday--that could be even rainer--we'll be watching and will try to keep you posted.



Yeah, I've seen that pop up on some forecasts.  Like I said, I'm going regardless, so I'm just going to have to make the best of it.  Worst case scenario, I ski for an hour and get a voucher for another day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Here you go.  They have a better chance of storms than we do through March.



Thank you Winn, ya I love that website I just wanted to make sure it be cold in Slc that weekend and looking good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

Sunday looking like temperaturs in 50 for high and sunny at Mt Snow, that could bring soft corn snow.


----------



## Angus (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sunday looking like temperaturs in 50 for high and sunny at Mt Snow, that could bring soft corn snow.



skied there Saturday, it was fun and ample base on most trails. lots of bumps that would be fun if they softened.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sunday looking like temperaturs in 50 for high and sunny at Mt Snow, that could bring soft corn snow.



Looking forward to that hero snow, eh? I was thinking Sunday too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Looking forward to that hero snow, eh? I was thinking Sunday too.


You should go Sunday will great spring day, if you go to several NY hills have flex tickets discount through Potterbrothers.com store in Kingston NY is open at 8 am.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You should go Sunday will great spring day, if you go to several NY hills have flex tickets discount through Potterbrothers.com store in Kingston NY is open at 8 am.



We're going somewhere. Might take the girlfriend to Gore, she was real upset she couldn't go last Sunday. I can get $59 tickets from Price Chopper. Vermont is tempting too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> We're going somewhere. Might take the girlfriend to Gore, she was real upset she couldn't go last Sunday. I can get $59 tickets from Price Chopper. Vermont is tempting too.



Keep her happy,  enjoy were ever you go.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Well i have most of my canceled jet blue flight maybe i to slc for 3 day weekend for St. Patrick's, anyone know weather forecast for Slc then?



Weather forecasts for SLC are good..for about an hour...I will be there the 24th..and I bet it will be good...always is...


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 7, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Weather forecasts for SLC are good..for about an hour...I will be there the 24th..and I bet it will be good...always is...



I'm very close to blowing some tax money on an SLC trip. Never been.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I'm very close to blowing some tax money on an SLC trip. Never been.


You should their is plenty of cheap lodging all around,  but our hills will never be the same after you go west.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You should their is plenty of cheap lodging all around,  but our hills will never be the same after you go west.



Yeah, it will snow!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I'm very close to blowing some tax money on an SLC trip. Never been.



Then its time.....like Warren says..if you don't go this year..you'll be one year older when you do...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Then its time.....like Warren says..if you don't go this year..you'll be one year older when you do...


+1


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2012)

The corn snow is here.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> The corn snow is here.



And gonna be going FAST this week with these DAMN temps.....:-x:-x


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like we caught about 4" on the NH seacoast. Interested to see what some of the mountains got.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2012)

5" at Gunstock! Holy s**t!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 10, 2012)

Still winter up here, corn maybe tomorrow, coming week. MRG reporting 6-8", the Bush 4-11" overnight.


----------



## skisheep (Mar 10, 2012)

Winter snuck up on us again! :lol:

6" at Whiteface, 4" at Titus. There's winter in the ADK's!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2012)

Got to love March weather,  tomorrow will probably be last day at platty for me, then Hunter, or Slc, if i get tax money soon it be slc.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2012)

MA for the next week.


----------



## k123 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey winn, what are the chances of r**n next weekend at Stowe?  Some forecasts are showing a good chance of precip for Sunday or both Saturday and Sunday.  I'm hoping it is just light showers.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 11, 2012)

k123 said:


> Hey winn, what are the chances of r**n next weekend at Stowe?  Some forecasts are showing a good chance of precip for Sunday or both Saturday and Sunday.  I'm hoping it is just light showers.



The southwest flow certainly favors NCP sorry to say.  How much?  It doesn't look like a massive soaker system--mainly showers, and they'll probably be on the light, isolated to perhaps scattered side.  The dominating ridge of high pressure over us is a weakening feature for approaching rain so it is a saving grace and I would lean towards a drier solution.  Much of the moisture may be funneled/focused through the Midwest.  Can't say right now if we'll get several light showers or a few heavier showers.


----------



## k123 (Mar 11, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> The southwest flow certainly favors NCP sorry to say.  How much?  It doesn't look like a massive soaker system--mainly showers, and they'll probably be on the light, isolated to perhaps scattered side.  The dominating ridge of high pressure over us is a weakening feature for approaching rain so it is a saving grace and I would lean towards a drier solution.  Much of the moisture may be funneled/focused through the Midwest.  Can't say right now if we'll get several light showers or a few heavier showers.



Ok thanks for the update.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2012)

Corn snow off the summit at Whiteface, mashed potatoes in the middle, and water/slush at the bottom.  I love getting my ass kicked by a mountain.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 11, 2012)

Hoping to hit Killington next Saturday and Snow on Sunday. I'm not too concerned about Killington, but this week's forecast at Mt. Snow makes me worry, given their limited season snowfall.


----------



## skisheep (Mar 11, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Corn snow off the summit at Whiteface, mashed potatoes in the middle, and water/slush at the bottom.  I love getting my ass kicked by a mountain.



You think there going to hold up OK for next weekend?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2012)

skisheep said:


> You think there going to hold up OK for next weekend?



Yeah, they'll be ok.  If it's exceptionally warm (or rain), they may lose some trails, but in general the base is wall to wall and deep on most runs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2012)

This past Sunday at Platty was some good sun and cornish snow and some mashed potato but not bad, great fun as always.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2012)

Scotty  u think Platty will still b good on Paddy 's day ?   How bout Bell ?-- we're gonna b in NYC thurs and hope to ski on Paddy's day somewhere in the Cats


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Scotty  u think Platty will still b good on Paddy 's day ?   How bout Bell ?-- we're gonna b in NYC thurs and hope to ski on Paddy's day somewhere in the Cats



Wondering the same thing. I have the whole weekend to myself. I need to get out one more time and think it's time to give Platty a shot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Scotty  u think Platty will still b good on Paddy 's day ?   How bout Bell ?-- we're gonna b in NYC thurs and hope to ski on Paddy's day somewhere in the Cats



Sorry about late response, no Platty base had few inches to on black runs off double not much their I do not think they will make it with these temps, maybe some trails with machine base under the triple but inless they have snow again Platty is probably done after this sunny week. but on drive past Bell looked like nice base from what i saw on the road, Hunter weekends will not be crowed anymore spring and they have made a great base from what i heard, Windham i only did once several years ago. honestly Hunter is what i would do Catskill wise or utah


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Wondering the same thing. I have the whole weekend to myself. I need to get out one more time and think it's time to give Platty a shot.



Platty not having a good base after this week, i very happy i made it last sunday, Hunter will have a great base and crowds go away any they have good deals now, even Bell looked nice when i drove past it, at platty expert terrian had light base sun hurting, blue runs off triple have nice machine base they might make it to next weekend with a few trails open, i think best kept snow is now going to be Gore White face and north VT ski areas because of cooler temps in higher elevation , Hunter is fun this time of year, too, Gore season pass is being sold now,  i put up a link soon in the season pass thread. with skiing for this year at gore.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Scotty  u think Platty will still b good on Paddy 's day ?   How bout Bell ?-- we're gonna b in NYC thurs and hope to ski on Paddy's day somewhere in the Cats



http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/info/events-activities/st-pattys-party.aspx  $17 dollar ticket if purchased 48 hours in advance for the march 16


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Platty not having a good base after this week, i very happy i made it last sunday, Hunter will have a great base and crowds go away any they have good deals now, even Bell looked nice when i drove past it, at platty expert terrian had light base sun hurting, blue runs off triple have nice machine base they might make it to next weekend with a few trails open, i think best kept snow is now going to be Gore White face and north VT ski areas because of cooler temps in higher elevation , Hunter is fun this time of year, too, Gore season pass is being sold now,  i put up a link soon in the season pass thread. with skiing for this year at gore.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/info/events-activities/st-pattys-party.aspx     $17 dollar ticket for march 16 for St pattys must purchase ticket 48 hours in advance


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Platty not having a good base after this week, i very happy i made it last sunday, Hunter will have a great base and crowds go away any they have good deals now, even Bell looked nice when i drove past it, at platty expert terrian had light base sun hurting, blue runs off triple have nice machine base they might make it to next weekend with a few trails open, i think best kept snow is now going to be Gore White face and north VT ski areas because of cooler temps in higher elevation , Hunter is fun this time of year, too, Gore season pass is being sold now,  i put up a link soon in the season pass thread. with skiing for this year at gore.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



I'm buying for Gore next season too.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Yeah, they'll be ok.  If it's exceptionally warm (or rain), they may lose some trails, but in general the base is wall to wall and deep on most runs.



Unbelievable the difference 2 days of warm temps makes.  Whiteface had a few extra closures, and bare spots starting to pop up all over the place.  Very depressing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sorry about late response, no Platty base had few inches to on black runs off double not much their I do not think they will make it with these temps, maybe some trails with machine base under the triple but inless they have snow again Platty is probably done after this sunny week. but on drive past Bell looked like nice base from what i saw on the road, Hunter weekends will not be crowed anymore spring and they have made a great base from what i heard, Windham i only did once several years ago. honestly Hunter is what i would do Catskill wise or utah



Thanks Scotty . My son skied Windham this past weekend said it was ok but will probably be starting to lose it with this weeks blowtorch weather . So we'll probably go to plan B and find something to do in the city instead  -- we''ll see


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Scotty . My son skied Windham this past weekend said it was ok but will probably be starting to lose it with this weeks blowtorch weather . So we'll probably go to plan B and find something to do in the city instead  -- we''ll see


Warp, sorry you could not make to platty with good conditions this winter was not many at all, Bell base looked really good and soft spring corn will be great fun for you and your grand kids, enjoy your runs. Platty put in a lake on top for snow making i guess it's huge, just need water now. Always lots of stuff to do in nyc, do you like in the city,  i know of some great burger ever is at Nicks pizza at Columbus Ave and 68st or 72st and Amerstdam ave nicks, pizza and ititialian okay, burger great, also plays chineese food ,if you need any suggest ideas let me know.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Warp, sorry you could not make to platty with good conditions this winter was not many at all, Bell base looked really good and soft spring corn will be great fun for you and your grand kids, enjoy your runs. Platty put in a lake on top for snow making i guess it's huge, just need water now. Always lots of stuff to do in nyc, do you like in the city,  i know of some great burger ever is at Nicks pizza at Columbus Ave and 68st or 72st and Amerstdam ave nicks, pizza and ititialian okay, burger great, also plays chineese food ,if you need any suggest ideas let me know.



Scotty........A little less coffee for you! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Scotty........A little less coffee for you! :lol:


I only had 1 cup of black english tea, so far.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Warp, sorry you could not make to platty with good conditions this winter was not many at all, Bell base looked really good and soft spring corn will be great fun for you and your grand kids, enjoy your runs. Platty put in a lake on top for snow making i guess it's huge, just need water now. Always lots of stuff to do in nyc, do you like in the city,  i know of some great burger ever is at Nicks pizza at Columbus Ave and 68st or 72st and Amerstdam ave nicks, pizza and ititialian okay, burger great, also plays chineese food ,if you need any suggest ideas let me know.



Thanx Scotty my son lives in the West 80's a block off the park so we are fairly familiar with The UWS and UES and Mid town and of course the village -- i'll mention some of these places u suggested too .

We already got show show tix so i guess we'll be staying intown rather than hitting the Cats -------------there's always next yr 

Thanx again !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> *my son lives in the West 80's* a block off the park so we are fairly familiar with The UWS and UES and Mid town and of course the village -- i'll mention some of these places u suggested too .



That's right where I live too!   For affordable family (dog themed) restaurant in the neighborhood, I'd add Fred's to that list (83rd/Amsterdam).  And don't forget Danny Meyer's Shake Shack (78th/Columbus) if you want to put down some tasty and unhealthy food.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's right where I live too!   For affordable family (dog themed) restaurant in the neighborhood, I'd add Fred's to that list (83rd/Amsterdam).  And don't forget Danny Meyer's Shake Shack (78th/Columbus) if you want to put down some tasty and unhealthy food.



Have you been to Nicks yet for Buger's are great,  and cheap very good chineese lunch special at Empire Grill fried dumplings are the best i ever had at 69 st and Columbus ave. Across the street from my boss store Wink.http://www.empiretogo.com/Location.tpl


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> plays chineese food



Quote of the year--LOL!  Too funny Scotty


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm starting to get really nervous about my Saturday Killington/Sunday Mount Snow plans. Will there be anything but slush left by the time we get there??


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous about my Saturday Killington/Sunday Mount Snow plans. Will there be anything but slush left by the time we get there??



I think Mount Snow made enough snow yo get through this weekend,  i don't know how long the ski areas will last, hope they make it to April.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 16, 2012)

Ugh, the only thing worse than this weather is just how much all the fair weather Floridian wannabes are gloating about it. 70 Degrees? Ick. I love me some spring skiing but 70s ain't corn, 70s is a pure and total slush bomb. This might be one spring skiing weekend in which I get to the mountain as early as possible. If it doesn't freeze overnight and goes into the 70s multiple days, the skiing isn't going to be very good.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> ugh, .. Floridian wannabes are gloating ....



+1000


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2012)

Right now Hunter has the best conditions in the cats...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Right now Hunter has the best conditions in the cats...


Yes true and no weekend crows, spring is best time to go to Hunter, this coming from a Platty skiied.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 17, 2012)

Plenty of corn and mashed potatoes today at K. Season finale tomorrow at Mt. Snow.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone looking for corn and mashed? Killington today.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Someone looking for corn and mashed? Killington today.



Thanks for the good pics Andy.  Will be there tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't plan on dressing too warm.


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

hope so


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

skushy


----------



## Spree26 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope so too!


----------

